# UVB with a bayonet fitting



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Cn you buy these? Instead of tubes a UVB that has a bayonet fitting for a normal light bulb connection?


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

i think somone on here had one the other day hang on ill find the page for you


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/52630-positioning.html

theres this page but its a screw in fitting,u could always buy the little converter though


----------



## Lowenna (Feb 6, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Cn you buy these? Instead of tubes a UVB that has a bayonet fitting for a normal light bulb connection?


I'm pretty sure they are all screw fit. I've not heard of a BC version as of yet - and I would have seen it if it was available. You can use those converter things, but they are made of plastic :|


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Most of them are American made, or made for the American market, and are therefore Edison Screw as they don't use bayonet fittings. I can't think of any that are bayonet fit, can you not use a screw fit?


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

yeh.. they are either american or german made and america and germany (and as far as im aware everywher ebut the sodding uk) use Edison Screw! We just had to be difficult and use a inferior fitting to everyone else  
Owen


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We just use a £2.99 bayonet to screw converter for them if we have to, but it's also fairly cheap to buy the whole fitting and switch to screw and will be more safe/secure. All the reptile lines of bulbs like exo terra/zoo med are screw as well


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

We use a fairly heavy duty [rated at 250watt] screw in fitting for MVB's.
I dont know what the converters are rated to but the bayonett fitting holders we use are only rated at 100watt so they are no good holding the mvb's anyway.

these fittings are awesome 
Heat Resistant Screw fit Lamp Fittiing upto 250w by: Cornish Crispa


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The converters I use are only rated to 100w.. but the compact uvb I use is only 20w.. never used a bigger one.. would definitely recommend using a whole secure fitting for anything over 100w.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Plastic converters (never seen any other kind) are fine for use with compacts as they don't get very hot, using one for a MVB of any wattage would be asking for trouble though, very dangerous.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Athravan said:


> The converters I use are only rated to 100w.. but the compact uvb I use is only 20w.. never used a bigger one.. would definitely recommend using a whole secure fitting for anything over 100w.


what do they screw into? normal ES fitting yes?
just thinking ive been havin all this problems getting soem lower wattage ses bulb and fitting i could just get a compact uv even if its just for the small bask.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Cheers, ive got a screw fitting but it would of been convenient as its already fitted in the viv.

What do you think of these full spectrum type basking lamps that have UV in them? Are they as good as two seperate bulbs?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Compact UVs are normal ES fitting.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> What do you think of these full spectrum type basking lamps that have UV in them?


Are you talking about Mercury Vapour lamps?


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Havent a clue what they are sorry mate but for £30-50 you can get a bulb thats a basking lamp and uv.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh you have normal MVB's.. work just like a basking bulb o fthe same wattage [usually 100 or 160w] and give off high uv.

I use the megarays.
zoo med do the power suns, exo terra have just released the erm.. solar glo.. soemthing liek that and trex do the active uv heat lamp.

then theres the compact ones.. liek energy saving bulbs, lowish uv, low heat.. havent used them.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Have a read of this UV Guide UK - Ultraviolet Light for Reptiles - UVB reptile lighting on test, it should tell you everything you need to know about the different types of UV lights.


----------

